# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  OC Socket - Công nghệ tối ưu cho main X99

## seochoikiemgao

một trong những điểm nhấn lớn nhất ở các bo mạch chủ series x99 của asus để cải thiện hiệu năng ép xung chính là việc thêm chân phụ cho socket cpu hay được asus tóm gọn lại là oc socket. các bo mạch chủ x99 sử dụng socket lga2011-3 (có 2011 chân), tuy nhiên với oc socket thì asus có thêm một số chân phụ để cải thiện hiệu năng hơn cho các bo mạch chủ này.


​
để dễ tham khảo, đây là bảng so sánh giữa thế hệ chipset x79 cũ và x99:


​
*oc socket là gì?*


các vi xử lý haswell-e (intel core i7-5960x, 5930x and 5280k) thực tế có nhiều khu vực mạch trống (pads) không chạm được vào chân socket gốc lga2011-3 do đó asus quyết định thêm vào một số chân socket để chạm vào các khu vực này. oc socket là phiên bản nâng cấp của socket lga2011-3 gốc do đó nếu người dùng không ép xung hay chỉnh điện trong bios thì oc socket sẽ không kích hoạt. tuy nhiên với những người dùng quan tâm đến ép xung để cải thiện hiệu năng thì đây là điểm cộng rất lớn cho asus.


hình ảnh dưới đây so sánh giữa socket lga2011-3 gốc và oc socket của asus và những điểm được tô đỏ là nơi các chân socket phụ được asus thêm vào:


​
cpu haswell-e sẽ có nhiều pads hơn so với socket lga2011-3 gốc vì thế nếu bạn để ý kỹ thì oc socket sẽ chạm vào hết các khu vực pads này.


​
*ngoài ra còn có những sự thay đổi khác nữa*


oc socket chỉ là một phần của câu chuyện. để phát huy hết khả năng của các chân socket phụ và tiềm năng của chúng thì oc socket cần phải làm việc cùng với các thiết kế khác trên bo mạch pcb, đặc biệt là thiết kế khu vực điều khiển điện thế kỹ thuật số vrm (extreme engine digi+ vrm) và những nâng cấp mới cho bios uefi. mọi chuyện không phải đơn giản như chúng ta nghĩ!


sơ đồ này sẽ cho thấy tầm hoạt động của oc socket và những ảnh hưởng của nó khi làm việc trên các khu vực được đóng dấu màu (không kèm theo các bộ phận io của pci express/x99), tuy nhiên hãy nhớ là nó chỉ mang tính tham khảo khi mà các thiết kế giữa các bo mạch chủ là không giống nhau. màu xanh lá = chip điều khiển digi+ vrm, màu xanh = hệ thống vrm cho cpu (extreme engine digi+ iv ở đây), màu vàng = giao diện bộ nhớ ddr4.


​
các thiết kế của asus bao gồm oc socket, bảng mạch pcb, vrm, uefi v.v... được chứng nhận bởi asus về độ bền và độ tin cậy cao được chứng minh bởi sự thống trị của các bo mạch chủ x99 của asus trong các bài test ép xung. oc socket mang đến chất lượng tín hiệu tốt và xử lý các điện phụ rất hiệu quả.


ngay cả khi trong các kịch bản khắc nghiệt nhất, cpu sẽ không bị tình trạng hạ điện hay còn gọi là vdrop. điện thế ổn định càng cao = khả năng ép xung càng khủng!


​
kết hợp cùng bios uefi được cải tiến, bây giờ người dùng có thể tùy chỉnh từng nhân một cho cpu:


​
về hiệu năng ram ddr4, xung nhịp càng cao khi ở mức điện thấp: qua đó tiết kiệm chi phí mua ram của bạn hơn. điện thấp có 2 lợi thế: một là nó cho phép xung bộ nhớ tăng cao hơn ngay cả khi hệ thống được gắn đầy đủ 8 thanh ram. bởi vì càng ít tín hiệu crosstalk và dung kháng đồng (copper trace capacitance) thì càng ít khả năng dữ liệu nhớ bị lỗi. thứ hai, điện thấp sẽ ngăn ngừa trường hợp hư hỏng và kéo dài tuổi thọ của thanh ram.


​
*oc socket có tương thích với các cpu lga2011-3?*


câu trả lời là có. asus cam kết oc socket sẽ tương thích 100% với tất cả các cpu lga2011-3.


*tôi có thể tắt oc socket khi không cần ép xung?*


oc socket là bản nâng cấp cho socket gốc lga2011-3 vì thế nếu người dùng không ép xung hay chỉnh điện trong bios thì oc socket sẽ không được kích hoạt.


*mẫu bo mạch chủ x99 nào được hỗ trợ oc socket?*

rog rampage v extremeasus x99-deluxeasus x99-proasus x99-a
*nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## thuytmbn

*trả lời: oc socket - công nghệ tối ưu cho main x99*

độc quyền trên rampage thôi hả

----------


## matngoc2015

*trả lời: oc socket - công nghệ tối ưu cho main x99*




> độc quyền trên rampage thôi hả


đâu có, tích hợp trên tất cả main x99 của asus nhé

----------


## Hatobaby

*trả lời: oc socket - công nghệ tối ưu cho main x99*

ang có 1 combo x79 + i7-3930k muốn lên đời kiểu này ngu rồi, hu hu

----------


## quangcao3a

*trả lời: oc socket - công nghệ tối ưu cho main x99*

lại đen đỏ nhưng phồi máu có vẻ hơi khác với bình thường 1 tí

----------


## ngocbich231

*trả lời: oc socket - công nghệ tối ưu cho main x99*

dùng ngon không đây, dù sao thấy cũng thích thích

----------


## seowebsitetv

*trả lời: oc socket - công nghệ tối ưu cho main x99*

chân chạm nhiều hơn -> tiếp xúc nhiều hơn -> ép xung tốt hơn.
mà thắc mắc là socket 2011 khác thế nào vs socket 2011-3 nhỉ

----------


## nholoiemnoi

*trả lời: oc socket - công nghệ tối ưu cho main x99*




> chân chạm nhiều hơn -> tiếp xúc nhiều hơn -> ép xung tốt hơn.
> mà thắc mắc là socket 2011 khác thế nào vs socket 2011-3 nhỉ


chỗ chân chạm thôi, số lượng chân chạm nhiều hay it hơn thôi

----------


## biankiem174

*trả lời: oc socket - công nghệ tối ưu cho main x99*

hóng các bản x99 còn lại, chứ hông có hứng thú vs em này

----------


## toan102

*trả lời: oc socket - công nghệ tối ưu cho main x99*

các em này củng rất hay nhưng x99 cung dc

----------


## sangdv291

*trả lời: oc socket - công nghệ tối ưu cho main x99*

x99 haha oc socket này tuyệt vời

----------

